# Secure/"escape-proof" enclosures for T's



## meghanbe (Jul 9, 2012)

I apologize if a similar thread exists elsewhere--I searched and nothing turned up.

I've seen some incredibly beautiful, creative, and clever enclosures on these boards, so I knew there's a lot of innovation at work among T hobbyists. I'm wondering if anyone has come up with extra-secure and/or "escape-proof" (nothing is 100%, of course) enclosure ideas for known escape artist T's, especially speedy arboreals. I'd love to see some enclosure designs that address being able to feed, water, and maintain a faster, more potent species with a minimum of risk.

I ask because I'm considering getting my first poeci and I have a younger child living in my house. He is extremely respectful of my T's so I don't worry about him opening the closure (I plan on keeping it locked anyway), but I want to minimize my own risk of having an escape while performing regular care. Of course I will keep the tools of the trade near me at all times (catch cup, paintbrush, tongs, etc.), wait for opportune moments (when it's hiding), and treat this T with the utmost respect, but I want to take as much care as possible to keep a potent OW safely. I know there have to be some genuises out there who have rigged up awesome ways to house their spiders that offer access for care involving minimum contact and opportunities for escape. Let me see your pics!


----------



## poisoned (Jul 9, 2012)

I wouldn't get an OW if I had a small child in house. I'm currently only having one P. regalis and I'm planning to get rid of it when a child is on its way. Just to be safe. Of coures, that depends on how old your kid is, do you think he can handle a pokie bite? Even if chances are really low, you must take that in your decision. You don't want your kid suffering hard, because you wanted a pokie.

Enough of that, if guess something from http://www.tarantulacages.com/ will do.


----------



## philge (Jul 9, 2012)

For my pokie (and all other arboreals for that matter) I go with the Exo Terra Cages. They're really nice tanks and great for setting up and awesome display. Most of them come with a foam back drop as well. They are a little pricey, but in my opinion they are worthwhile and they're cheaper than the acrylic cages made specifically for Ts. 

I use this one: http://www.amazon.com/Terra-Glass-N...341829201&sr=8-1&keywords=exo+terra+nano+tall

I have my 3-4 inch P. regalis in one of these. This tank is completely secure, and I would be absolutely shocked if your T managed to get out! It opens from the front and from the top as well so that you have two different access points. I don't have pics of my pokie, but here's the same tank with my A. avic (http://i.imgur.com/YEx3U.jpg) I was worried about getting my first pokie too, but it's nothing to be too freaked out about. Once you have it in the tank you can easily fill the water bowl through the screen without even opening the tank. Oh, and I know you mentioned you had a small child . . . well, I actually have a little combination luggage lock on my Exo Terra tank! (I don't have kids, but I do have people over often so it makes me feel better) The enclosures are designed with this feature so it will give you a little more peace of mind. The top screen lid does not lock however but you could secure it with hot glue if you wanted for extra security. 

Overall, I just really love these tanks! They're not too expensive, and they make a really nice display tank. You don't have to worry about making your own backdrop with foam, and you can easily stick some fake plants into it.


----------



## meghanbe (Jul 9, 2012)

My son is seven years old and lives with me half-time. I doubt I will be opening the enclosure for any reason in his presence.


----------



## jake9134 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is a design I made when I got some pokies for the first time, they were also one of my first Ts (was a bit unexpected, and it was my first time cutting/building a cage with plexi so its not pretty but gets the job done). I kinda went overboard but this might be what you are looking for. The entire cage is plexiglass/acrylic. the joints were glued with aquarium silicone though I wish I used weld-on 4 because the plexi is bending away a bit. the vents were screened using 1/4 in hardware cloth (1 piece on each side) glued in place with silicone, then a wire connects the 2 pieces to keep it secure should the T try to rip off the silicone(1 problem is that crickets can fit through these holes). there is a main door on top and a feeding port in the center just  large enough for some tongs to enter. the port is bolted to the top so that it slides open when turned and there is a hole that goes through the port and top of the cage for a removable bolt/machine screw to lock it in place. the water dish is glue to the side of the cage so that I can spray it to fill it up/empty it. the walls are coated in gorilla glue/coir and there is a piece of bark that she can get behind for a hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

